# Is there a piece of IKEA Furniture to hold a tank



## CuriousAmerican

I am thinking of a 10, maybe a 15 gallon tank.

Is there a piece of wooden, not expensive IKEA furniture that could hold such a tank?

I hate what is offered in Petco and Petsmart, The Stands look awful.


----------



## l8nite

I bought this one at Petsmart two days ago... was $45 on sale. About as terrible quality-wise as Ikea, but I like the look anyway.


----------



## l8nite

That's a 10G petsmart tank, FYI.


----------



## CuriousAmerican

l8nite said:


> That's a 10G petsmart tank, FYI.


That stand is what I am trying to avoid.


----------



## l8nite

CuriousAmerican said:


> That stand is what I am trying to avoid.


Haha, ok then  

Have tools handy? I built this one with some leftover MDF I had... price was right


----------



## CuriousAmerican

l8nite said:


> Haha, ok then
> 
> Have tools handy? I built this one with some leftover MDF I had... price was right


I do not have a tool shed, or I would build one myself.

I need to know if IKEA has one that I can just bring home and assemble with a screwdriver.

Oh! and BTW, should one put a blanket or a piece of cloth underneath an aquarium to even out the stress, if it is a glass rimmed aquarium, say 10 or 15 gallons.


----------



## bikinibottom

CuriousAmerican said:


> I do not have a tool shed, or I would build one myself.
> 
> I need to know if IKEA has one that I can just bring home and assemble with a screwdriver.
> 
> Oh! and BTW, should one put a blanket or a piece of cloth underneath an aquarium to even out the stress, if it is a glass rimmed aquarium, say 10 or 15 gallons.


IKEA does have a website.


----------



## scapegoat

i'd say most anything from ikea that will fit the dimensions of a 10/15g base is strong enough to hold the tank. 

one thing to consider when shopping, make sure the tank trim is above, or inline with, a vertical support. 

granted a 10g tank is around 100lbs, but I'm fairly sure ikeas crap furniture is made to at least handle that amount of weight.


----------



## mistergreen

The peg and nut system they use isn't too stable, side to side. I wouldn't use it to hold anything more than a 10 g.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bikinibottom

Believe it or not I used this IKEA stand for a 25-gallon tank for 5-6 years with no problems....

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70011793/


----------



## pweifan

I'm using this currently for a 15-gallon tank. It's overkill size-wise, but they have smaller versions.


----------



## scapegoat

mistergreen said:


> The peg and nut system they use isn't too stable, side to side. I wouldn't use it to hold anything more than a 10 g.


that is a very good point. Might want to consider wood glue, elmers or titebond should do it. that should probably be better than reinforcing with screws only because I'd assume they'd break apart the wood chips.


----------



## Jaques

This stand doesn't look a like typical Petco or Petsmart junk. Too bad it doestn't come with four independent doors. I got mine, "typical" stand for 72 bow front. I took the time and made it look completely different. I guess I should post that project here. 



l8nite said:


> I bought this one at Petsmart two days ago... was $45 on sale. About as terrible quality-wise as Ikea, but I like the look anyway.


----------



## Jaques

Sure, this one looks cool. It seems to be well put together. If I had a square rimless tank this would def. be a good choice for it. The only thing I would be afraid of are the wheels. They must have used junky materials to build them. 


bikinibottom said:


> Believe it or not I used this IKEA stand for a 25-gallon tank for 5-6 years with no problems....
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70011793/


----------



## bikinibottom

Jaques said:


> Sure, this one looks cool. It seems to be well put together. If I had a square rimless tank this would def. be a good choice for it. The only thing I would be afraid of are the wheels. They must have used junky materials to build them.


Yes, I was worried about the wheels. But even with 160 pounds of water and 50 pounds of live rock, it didn't so much as jiggle. My initial test for it was to stand on it -- I'm only 112 pounds, but I assumed that if I could stand on it and shake it around and it didn't fall apart then it would hold a small tank (by the way, a 25-gal cube fit perfectly on it I think with just a little bit of overhang (1-2 inches) on each side.

Anyway, that tank is gone, but the stand is now in my kitchen holding dog food, pots, pans, etc... and still going strong!


----------



## creekbottom

bikinibottom said:


> Believe it or not I used this IKEA stand for a 25-gallon tank for 5-6 years with no problems....
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70011793/


I'm using this stand with a 20 tall. Looks good. I got a couple of baskets that fit on the shelves so that I can hide stuff in them. 

The only problem I have had is levelling the stand because of the wheels on only one side, it's also on carpet.


----------



## lochaber

I was going to suggest looking at things like their kitchen carts, since they seem to be fairly sturdy, but bikinibottom beat me to it.

If side-side/shear(?) reinforcement is a concern, check the area with the modular wooden shelving, I think there was a reinforcing item that was a pair of metal rods, riveted in the center, with holes in each end. Just form into an X that fits the back/side/legs/whatever, and screw it in, should add some stability.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/67797300/

As most people said above, I'd be hesitant to use Ikea (or most other furniture) for an aquarium stand for anything much over 10 gallons or so...


----------



## CuriousAmerican

lochaber said:


> As most people said above, I'd be hesitant to use Ikea (or most other furniture) for an aquarium stand for anything much over 10 gallons or so...


Okay, it not IKEA, what?

I want a piece of furniture to hold my aquarium, about 10 gallon. Not a piece of pressboard that you get at Petsmart.


----------



## DogFish

CuriousAmerican said:


> Okay, it not IKEA, what?
> 
> I want a piece of furniture to hold my aquarium, about 10 gallon. Not a piece of pressboard that you get at Petsmart.


I was in both CostCo and HomeDepot yesterday. I saw several bathroom sink vanities that could be used for an Aquarium stand. You could replace the sink with a pc of hardwood plywood or depending on design and your taste just leave the sink in place. Home Depot has a discontinued mark down area in most stores.

Another place to look is a store chain "World Market" they have some nice real wood end tables, small book cases that could work.

The only thing new retail that is Cheap co$t will be Cheap built.

If you are willing to refinish or paint try Goodwill shops or garage sales.


----------



## houseofcards

DogFish said:


> I was in both CostCo and HomeDepot yesterday. I saw several bathroom sink vanities that could be used for an Aquarium stand. You could replace the sink with a pc of hardwood plywood or depending on design and your taste just leave the sink in place. Home Depot has a discontinued mark down area in most stores.


That's a really good idea. The height is good also on bathroom vanities and many are sold without sink.


----------



## Silmarwen

Goodwill, Salvation Army, and such are all excellent places to look. Look around, and see if you have a Re-Use center nearby. There's one in my town that does more with large furniture/cabinets/bookcases/desks and reclaimed lumber than the usual clothing and knick-knacks you get in a lot of thrift stores.


----------



## DogFish

houseofcards said:


> That's a really good idea. The height is good also on bathroom vanities and many are sold without sink.


They usually have great drawer & door assemblies. While many will have particle board sides. That could be reenforced rather easily. Common lengths are 30-36". I saw one in Costco that was dark stained Cherry? with a light grey granite sink. It would be perfect for a 18x18 cube maybe even 24x24 cube. The nice thing out doesn't scream PetSmart Asile #5.


----------



## houseofcards

DogFish said:


> They usually have great drawer & door assemblies. While many will have particle board sides. That could be reenforced rather easily. Common lengths are 30-36". I saw one in Costco that was dark stained Cherry? with a light grey granite sink. It would be perfect for a 18x18 cube maybe even 24x24 cube. The nice thing out doesn't scream PetSmart Asile #5.


It's funny I'm actually looking at custom stands for either a 4 or 5 footer and I saw this, but I think it would have to be reinforced. I size would be perfect for a 48" setup.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_155860-6615...rentURL=?Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=


----------



## TexasCichlid

I'm actually trying to find a stand for a 60p and have been considering Ikea stuff. The Besta series can be fitted with some feet and a nice door. I figured what would basically be a stand for a 20 gallon aquarium would be easy to find, but they are not. At least not with a cabinet big enough for all the equipment.


----------



## lochaber

CuriousAmerican said:


> Okay, it not IKEA, what?
> 
> I want a piece of furniture to hold my aquarium, about 10 gallon. Not a piece of pressboard that you get at Petsmart.



I think you could probably find something at IKEA that would work fine for a 10 gallon - I just wouldn't go there looking for something to put a 29 or 55 gallon on.

I'm also partial to DIY stands, partially because a few inexpensive 2x4s can support a ridiculous amount of weight if they are assembled properly. But, I understand that not everyone has the capability/tools/space to build their own stand, and even so, some people just don't want to, and that's fine.

Also like Silmarwen said, check places that carry inexpensive used furniture. Especially if you can find something that was once used in a college dorm, hotel, or some other institution, they tend to be built pretty sturdy.

Otherwise, just find something that seems pretty sturdy and about the right height, and make sure the vertical supports are either directly under where the tank frame will be, or are very close to it.

Also, if you do find something you really like, but doubt it's ability to support the weight, you may be able to add some reinforcement with 1x3s inside so that it's out of sight. You would just have to be very careful with the measurements and such.


----------



## minicrazy592

Malm dresser supporting my 12g and a Lack side table holding up the cube: 










Lack coffee table at first, then Expedit 2x2 I modified for my 20g:


----------



## Silmarwen

That's a 20 long on the Expedit?? That's such a great fit! The Expedits are finished on both sides, aren't they? I'm suddenly considering one... How sturdy does it feel?


----------



## CuriousAmerican

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nouvelle-Nightstand-with-Drawer-Black/11064992

Maybe something like this from Walmart now that IKEA has not produced results

Nouvelle Nightstand with Drawer:
24.75"H x 21.25"W x 16"D
Drawer is 3.75" x 15.75" x 12.75"
Solid corner posts up to 2" thick that double as legs
Laminated wood composites
Made in the USA
Some assembly required

$55.00

But would it hold a 10 gallon tank, which with sand, and filter, and fish, and rocks would probably weigh 120 pounds.

Looks sturdy, but it is particle board, NOT solid.


----------



## CuriousAmerican

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Office-Desk-Espresso/12016207

Model No.:	21363
Shipping Weight (in pounds): 31.0
Product in Inches (L x W x H): 23.2 x 35.4 x 28.3
Walmart No.:	007114196


Or this









http://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-Ebony-Media-Dresser-for-TVs-up-to-30/21125977

Accommodates up to a 32" flat panel TV
Open shelf for components
3 drawers for closed storage
Easy to assemble with household tools
Overall dimensions: 15.69"L x 27.63"W x 27.94"HModel# 5514026PCOM


----------



## meowschwitz

I have this under my 11.4G:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00180553/

It's made of solid wood, too, instead of particle board.


----------



## TexasCichlid

This looks interesting, but how do you fit a canister and CO2 tank in it. I imagine some creative cutting would need to be done.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-Ebony-Media-Dresser-for-TVs-up-to-30/21125977

I'd love to find something that was not a custom piece of $400+ furniture that needed to be Greyhounded to be from across the country and was 24+ inches wide and 12+ inches deep and had actual doors. Lot harder than I thought it would be.

This looks interesting from Ikea, but it looks like it has no back so some extra support will probably be needed.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S49894055/#/S49894055


----------



## DogFish

houseofcards said:


> It's funny I'm actually looking at custom stands for either a 4 or 5 footer and I saw this, but I think it would have to be reinforced. I size would be perfect for a 48" setup.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_155860-6615...rentURL=?Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=


I looked at something like that. I was thinking a sheet of 3/4 finished plywood across the back that went to the floor. Then Internal braces to tie the back & sides together. Maybe something like a pc of Angle Stock steel or flat steel stock 3/4" wide?? That would not eat up a lot of internal space. Maybe angle braces at corners? One would have to FAB specifically to the cabinet. But, I don't think it would be too hard to do.


----------



## scapegoat

lochaber said:


> As most people said above, I'd be hesitant to use Ikea (or most other furniture) for an aquarium stand for anything much over 10 gallons or so...


i don't agree with that. I had a 45g on a pier1 couch table for years. It really really doesnt take much to support a fish tank, it really only needs to have the vertical support under the corners of a typical framed tank.

just be smart in choosing the furniture and check out how it's built. rock it back and forth and see if the pieces wiggle or if the whole thing moves as one.

anything you buy can be reinforced on the inside. 

granted, once you start getting up to large sizes something custom is required. but I'd think anything that petco would stock would be alright on furniture as long as your not a dummy about it.


----------



## minicrazy592

Silmarwen said:


> That's a 20 long on the Expedit?? That's such a great fit! The Expedits are finished on both sides, aren't they? I'm suddenly considering one... How sturdy does it feel?


Yup 20g long. Everything is a finished surface, but I still put it together with epoxy and sealed up the joints. I also reversed the install directions for the shelves in the center so I could have an extra vertical support and make it easier to fit my equipment underneath. 










It is a bit top heavy sitting on my carpet so I have it strapped to the wall just incase.


----------



## hisxlency

great thread. I just picked up a 30G and now im hunting for a cheap stand thats strong enough to hold the tank and hide a canister under.


----------



## CuriousAmerican

hisxlency said:


> great thread. I just picked up a 30G and now im hunting for a cheap stand thats strong enough to hold the tank and hide a canister under.


The expedit looks great, but it lists at only 29lbs per shelf

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20135300/

Does IKEA underrate its furniture

Click on read more ... and then scroll down and it gives only 29# per shelf

Is the top panel solid or hollowed out on the expedit?

If that is solid, it should be able to support a ton on the top. Why are the shelves rated so low.


----------



## giantdny

If you use ikea just wood glue the dowels and when you screw something in. Makes it permanent but 20 times stronger. You should be fine!


----------



## creekbottom

I have the Expedit but the 8 cube one, although I'm not using it for a fish tank. The thicker outer pieces are solid, but it's veneer over a particle board kind of thing. My guess is they only give 29 pounds because those shelves are only held in with the wood dowels. It took some with a hammer to get everything in the holes but it's a solid unit once it's assembled.


----------



## Silmarwen

That sounds brilliant. I think that the vertical sides help the weight limit a lot. Otherwise, the inside shelves are also much thinner. But I imagine an additional piece of hardwood laminate would go a long way towards reinforcing the top just to have it there. I love the idea, though, I'll definitely be looking into it.


----------



## TeteRouge

giantdny said:


> If you use ikea just wood glue the dowels and when you screw something in. Makes it permanent but 20 times stronger. You should be fine!


+1 I bought a knock down computer desk and thought it felt a bit flimsy when I dry-fitted it, so I wood-glued the dowels and the joining surfaces, and added a few screws to weight bearing joints. 10 years later, it's still as solid as a rock. Did it with an aquarium stand as well.


----------



## DieFranz

minicrazy592 said:


> Yup 20g long. Everything is a finished surface, but I still put it together with epoxy and sealed up the joints. I also reversed the install directions for the shelves in the center so I could have an extra vertical support and make it easier to fit my equipment underneath.


Genius! I am literally getting in the car right now to pick up a black/brown Expedit with one door insert unit. It should fit my new 13.3g bowfront with a little room to spare.


----------



## kona73

Hello,
Sorry to bring this thread back to life, but I recently bought a 32 gallon bow front tank. I am going to put it on top of a Malm dresser. I plan to put a sheet of plywood on the top of the dresser to reduce the bending of the partical board on top. I may also use some 1x6 planks I have and cut them to fit behind the dresser to secure to the new plywood. I know your saying why not get a stand? It came wth a stand that is really low to the ground. I wanted the tank up high as the kids in the room have bunk beds and can see it really well. 

Thoughts? Any would be great. I had a 10 gal on that dresser for years. Now that our fish had babies, I wanted to get something bigger for them to cruise around in.


----------



## somewhatshocked

You should consider building a stand if you're going to do all that with the Malm.

Do a quick search here on the forum (the search function works really well) for DIY stands. There's a really simple design by hydrophyte, if you want to search his posts, that could serve as inspiration.


----------



## kona73

I wanted to keep using the drawers on the malm for the kids clothes, etc. their room isnt the biggest around, so space is a consideration.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

kona73 said:


> I wanted to keep using the drawers on the malm for the kids clothes, etc. their room isnt the biggest around, so space is a consideration.


So build the stand with drawers. Use a decent cabinet grade plywood and proper joinery and you'll have a dresser stand that will last for generations. Figure your cutting right and you can use the old drawers and save making them. But making drawers isn't all that difficult anyway. Same as making any box. With out the top of course.

If it's what I saw on the Ikea site then I wouldn't trust it for the weight of the tank. Plus it would be extremly top heavy.


----------



## Kubla

> but I'm fairly sure ikeas crap furniture is made to at least handle that amount of weight.


Ikea certainly does sell some crap furniture but they also sell some heavy duty stuff. The main desk at my office is Ikea. I wouldn't hesitate to put 100 gal tank on it. On the other hand, I bought a stand made for a 29 gal at Petco. After I assembled it, I disassembled it, packed it up and took it back. No way would I put a tank full of water on it.


----------



## kona73

yah, I thought with the plywood on top, ( painted black to match) and some 1x6 on the back side it would give the extra strength to hold this up.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

kona73 said:


> yah, I thought with the plywood on top, ( painted black to match) and some 1x6 on the back side it would give the extra strength to hold this up.


Try it. What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## MJB13

*AYou could use...*

You could use pretty much any piece of furnature for a 10-15 gallon tank.

I used a octagonal end table I found in someones curbside garbage, and it still looks better than the PetSmartCo ones!


----------



## kona73

I started last night modding my dresser. Reinforcing the bottom and top inside the dresser with 2x4's, as they will fit without giving the drawers grief. I cut and painted 3/8 plywood to go on the sides, back and top. Basically a "shell" around the sides to give it some real strength to it. Will be putting it together tonight. Even with just the 6 - 2x4's in there it is beginning to be a lot stronger. The top will have the 2x4's, dresser top an the new plywood top to support the weight across the top. the sides and back will support the top all the way down to the floor.


----------

